# Linksys WRT110 Connection Problem



## paradisegirl (Oct 12, 2008)

I am trying to setup my wireless network (home). I have a Windows XP desktop with a Realtek RTL8139 NIC trying to connect to a Linksys WRT110 router. I use an AT&T DSL internet connection via a Motorola DSL broadband modem.

Before I purchased the router, I was connected from the NIC to the DSL modem just fine. But when I try to connect through the router I cannot connect. I've tried changing IP configuations with no luck.

Now, there's the thing - I can setup my laptop to connect from the DSL modem through the router just fine. With the laptop connected, if I run a CAT5 cable from one of the router ports to my desktop - the desktop connection is NOT recogized.

I know the DSL modem is good - it works fine with both my laptop and desktop XP systems. 

I know the WRT110 router is good - it works fine with my laptop.

I know the Realtek RTL8139 NIC in my desktop works - because it works fine with my DSL modem.

So wonder why the Realtek RTL8139 NIC doesn't work with the router. It seems like an incompatiblility problem, but I can fine no evidence of that when searching tech chat etc.

I really need to get the desktop computer working through the router so that I can use both the desktop system online AND have the laptop wirelessly.

Again, the laptop works with the router, but the desktop does not.

When I connect the desktop to the router, the network connection says that the cable is disconnected.

Can someone please shed some light on this weird problem. 

Please,

Signed,
Truly Perplexed


----------

